# Moose DIY 2018



## KKrueger (Nov 18, 2016)

Moose has been at the top of my list forever.  If I don't get busy making it happen, it will never happen.

In my head i'm picturing Alaska fly in, fly out float trip, DIY (maybe two or three guys).

I am open to any and all advice and experience.

Honesty if there was a Canadian option where driving was more realistic I would be all ears as well.  This doesn't need to be a world class moose, but I wouldn't shoot a dink on the last day either just to say I did.

I have friends who have spent $12K to $20K on fully guided trips.  My goal would be $5K(or a little more per guy) if that is possible. In all likelyhood this would be 2018 at the soonest unless all the pieces fell together perfect for 2017.

I've hunted in several countries on three continents so I have been around, but this would be much more adventurous/off the grid than past hunts.

Any suggestions?


----------



## model88_308 (Nov 19, 2016)

I'd look for a drop camp hunt in Alaska, rather then a full DIY. We used the outfit linked below to hunt black bear on a drop hunt, both from the main camp (lodge) and a spike camp where we actually did most all our hunting. 

This area and this outfitter are excellent and you will have _no other hunters around._ Mike built this camp and business himself by homesteading the area and the only access to the area is by plane.

If you hunt like this in Alaska, a big part of your cost overall will be air transportation both to Alaska and then from Anchorage to the hunting areas. We hunted bear back in 2010 and our air transportation ran more than the cost of our actual drop hunt.

IMO, you could likely hunt this excellent area in this manner for a bit more than the 5K you're figuring, but for that $$ you'll also be in a truly remote area with good numbers of both moose and black bear. Mike is quite a fella and has a lot of experience doing a lot of things in Alaska having been there nearly 40 yrs in the same area. 

http://hiddenak.com

http://hiddenak.com/unguided/


----------



## 35 Whelen (Nov 19, 2016)

Good friend has been successful in Maine and New Hampshire.  Have to be drawn in a lottery for a license.


----------



## ClovisSports (Nov 19, 2016)

I am also planning an Alaskan moose hunt in 2018.  I would like to take a bull with archery equipment and maybe get a black bear tag as well.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 20, 2016)

I've always wanted to go moose hunting but likely never will due to personal issues 

That said look at Newfoundland guided hunts. They are much less costly than an Alaska fly in.

It will cost you $1000+ just to get to Alaska.


----------



## holton27596 (Nov 22, 2016)

newfoundland is within driving range and a guided moose hunt can be had for 3000-5000. Ive been twice and it is hands down muy favorite trip


----------



## KKrueger (Nov 22, 2016)

Thank you everyone.  I've been doing a ton of research.


----------



## holton27596 (Nov 23, 2016)

One thing to keep in mind, if you drive it makes handling the weapons and the meat very easy. If you have to have 400-500 pounds of meat packed and shipped its going to cost a bundle.


----------



## deers2ward (Jan 21, 2017)

You should probably scratch this one off your list: http://www.rokslide.com/forums/caribou/34745-arrowhead-outfitters-review-stay.html


----------



## 175rltw (Jan 21, 2017)

If you want to go cheap you need to fly or take a jet boat up a tributary of the talkeetna and float out to Talkeetna. That way you drive from anchorage and to anchorage. Or get a shuttle- but you aren't flying all around spending up your money. Rent a raft from Alaska raft and kayak in anchorage. Spend some time rowing on the hooch between now and then to get used to that.

I lived up there for 5 years- feel free to hit me up and I can maybe point you in your direction and if you vett well- maybe I can hook you up with a buddy long as you won't make Georgia look bad.


----------



## 175rltw (Jan 21, 2017)

I wouldn't mess with a Blackbear tag on that hunt though. I'd hunt those from the road system on the Kenainpennisula through turnagainnpass


----------

